# [Filipino NR] Durben Virtucio 4x4 Single 1:02.80



## Durben (Jul 14, 2008)

This the Philippine National Record for 4x4 Single Solve.
It should have been 1:00.80 but the cube was misaligned, so it was +2 seconds.
This was held during the Philippine Open 2008.


----------



## smskill12 (Jul 14, 2008)

im filipino but only half/irish
Im going to the Phillipines next summer and hope to catch a compition


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 14, 2008)

and you started speedcubing feb 2008?? that's pretty fast in like half a year.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 14, 2008)

This is unbelievable! 
Only 5 months of cubing and you are good at every puzzle?!


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 14, 2008)

It must be Feb 07, otherwise props to you little dude keep it up


----------



## Unscarred1925 (Jul 14, 2008)

Just look at his WCA profile this is not his first competition. You can see here how fast he really improves.


----------



## silversano (Jul 17, 2008)

this kid literally kicked our ass out. hahaha


----------

